# severed finger invites



## bhelms90 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm planning a big Halloween Party this year and I'd like to get started asap. I really like the idea of the severed finger invitation and would like to make them. Does anyone haver experience with this? I need to know the best way to make them.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I would use Sculpey Clay. I'm sure it comes in Flesh Color. Make a bunch of fingers, it dries in the oven. A little darker paint mixed with water as a wash. Get fake nails from the dollar store, glue them on. Before putting them in the oven stick a halfed chicken wing bone in the severed end. Some red paint on the end after.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Dollar tree has them 5 fingers for a buck.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My dollar tree don't have the severed fingers.I would love to have some.That would be a awesome invite.
I would love to see pictures of them.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, you could buy them at the too, but where's the adventure?


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I bought a severed finger kit last year from Michael's on clearance! It was from Martha Stewart. Maybe they have them this year?


----------



## bhelms90 (Aug 2, 2010)

I checked out my dollar tree last night and they didn't have them. I'll keep my eyes open though. 
Martha Stewart shows how to make them on her website by making molds of your own finger. Has anyone tried that? I don't want to waste my time with it if they don't turn out.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Heres a link to my "Corpse Finger" tutorial. It may be more work than what you want to put into it but it's an option. I think I saw some severerd fingers at Michlaels last year.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/91472-corpse-finger.html

Good luck, Marc V.


----------



## bhelms90 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just found the Martha Stewart Kits at A.C. Moore. I bought each one with a %50 off coupon so they only wound up being $8 a kit! I'm going to customize them though because I don't like them just white. 

And Thanks ravenworks69 for that tutorial. I'm not going to use them for the invites but I'm still going to make them because I want to use them for something else. The tutorial was very detailed. You did an awesome job!


----------



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the polymer clay idea with the chicken bone stickiing out of the end. ........ I may use that idea.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I used the severed fingers from Michaels a couple of years back for my invites. I tied black ribbon around each finger. I bought wedding gift boxes (small) and put creepy moss inside and layed the finger on top. Wrote out a small poem that gave the pertinent party info. & layed it on top. Closed the box, & tied it with more black ribbon. Really turned out cool. I don't have pics of it but it was a big hit with my guests. Good luck on yours!


----------

